# Prices



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

I was recently looking through some notes I had from February, 2018, when I was looking for some help on acquiring my first box of Habanos. At the time I also noted what a box of 25 would run me, so I looked to see how those compared to current prices. Pretty amazed at the price differential between February, 2018 and February, 2021. As a side note, shortly after I ended up buying the RASS on sale and I think I spent $155.


Partagas Serie D #4 $199 $257
Bolivar Royal Corona $189 $248
Ramon Allones Specially Select $170 $235 
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills $185 $260


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep. Weak dollar isn't helping. But mostly I think it's because... they can. More important than ever to shop the sales.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep. Weak dollar isn't helping. But mostly I think it's because... they can. More important than ever to shop the sales.


No doubt. Wish I'd jumped on the HdM Petite Robustos yesterday before they were gone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lex61 said:


> I was recently looking through some notes I had from February, 2018, when I was looking for some help on acquiring my first box of Habanos. At the time I also noted what a box of 25 would run me, so I looked to see how those compared to current prices. Pretty amazed at the price differential between February, 2018 and February, 2021. As a side note, shortly after I ended up buying the RASS on sale and I think I spent $155.
> 
> Partagas Serie D #4 $199 $257
> Bolivar Royal Corona $189 $248
> ...


I think if you stop and look at all the price increases.
On all everyday living expenses.
And not even as far back as 2018.
Since the start of the pandemic which was March of 2020.
For most of us here in the states.
You will find Habanos still represent a great value.:grin2:
For the finest handmade cigar you will ever smoke.
And they are not a necessity like toilet paper.:vs_laugh:
But rather a Luxury to be enjoyed by true Gentlemen.:vs_cool:


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

pandemic scalping....and some things are way worse than others. I haven't noticed much of an increase on cigars or pipes but I can find a bottle of vitamin d for $4 and the same exact bottle from the same company for $32 at another store. its insanity


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

@Madderduro I hear ya, look at the prices of 2x4's and sheets of MDF...through the roof!

The really sad thing is when you look at it over time, the cost of living has increased at a rate higher than that of wages (since they started tracking it during the depression) so even though it looks like you're making more you really aren't.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

It's really crazy how every normal person can see the price spike in everything they buy ( not just directly relevant products like sanitizer ) since the pandemic started and the fed keeps telling us the inflation is almost non existent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just went to Home Depot for some gardening supplies.
I spent $350 for what used to cost me $150 not to long ago.
On all the shelves Clorox bleach that used to be $2 a bottle.
Before this Pandemic price gouging started.
It now costs $7 not even a gallon bottle.
There are those that live with their heads in the clouds.
And actually believe it is a fair markup under the circumstances. :vs_laugh:


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope, no inflation here, move along...move along...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GunnyJ said:


> Nope, no inflation here, move along...move along...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy to see some Royal Robustos and some Double Eddies coming in. :smile2:
Not happy to see them priced at 15-16 a stick for a 10 pack. And that's not even on the secondary yet. :serious:

:vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Prices are on the rise.
Like Gas, Food, Mostly everything these days.
Must be because of Corona.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Prices are on the rise.
> Like Gas, Food, Mostly everything these days.
> Must be because of Corona.


Is that what they call him now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes lets hope he is a Petite Corona and burns out quickly LOL!


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

Am I the only one that read this post as if Tony was up on stage with a beatnik band. lol.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think if you stop and look at all the price increases.
> On all everyday living expenses.
> And not even as far back as 2018.
> Since the start of the pandemic which was March of 2020.
> ...


Uh oh, now I'm reading all your posts to beatnik! This is not a hi-jack, this is me using humor to deal with the rage inside with the truths being pointed out in this thread. lol


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Gas prices are going up because it's time for the "summer blend"... 😂


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kopuffer said:


> Am I the only one that read this post as if Tony was up on stage with a beatnik band. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, now I'm reading all your posts to beatnik! This is not a hi-jack, this is me using humor to deal with the rage inside with the truths being pointed out in this thread. lol


Yes i know what you mean.
Us honest gentlemen get upset.
When the agenda is to piss down ones back and tell him it is raining.
One of my favorite John Wayne quotes.
May he R.I.P.


----------

